# General peptide questions



## Dankphu (Aug 1, 2012)

First of all, I want to apologize because I'm sure my questions have probably been answered already in other threads somewhere but I promise that I DID look around for a while trying to find the answers to these before I decided to post. My questions are mostly related to CJC 1295 w/o DAC and GHRP-6  . I've found answers to some of these but some of the answers I've found differ greatly and I would like to hear from knowledgeable people with first hand experience.

After receiving GHRP-6 or CJC-1295 in the powdered form (I'm not sure what the proper term is for this state ie: before reconstitution) how long can I keep them in my freezer before reconstituting for use?

I have heard that bacteriostatic sodium chloride is better for reconstitution than simple bacteriostatic water as it extends the shelf life of the solution a bit. Any truth to this?

I have purchased GHRP-6 from 2 different sellers in the past (one of which was terrible in many ways). I have noticed that when I reconstitute either MT2 or CJC 1295, the powder dissolves completely immediately, however when I added the BW to the GHRP-6 from either source, the resultant solution was not completely clear immediately. My question: is this normal? Is there a period that I should be waiting after reconstituting this peptide to allow it to dissolve completely? Or did I just get bunk products?

Most sources say no more than 100mcg of either of these peps at a time (at least 3x/day) due to saturation levels, however several posts I've seen from users state that negligible results were seen at these dosing levels and that 150-200 of CJC and 200-250 of GHRP-6 would be far more beneficial. Thoughts?

If dosing at 100mcg each, 3x/day, how long should it take to start noticing any results? I have read of times ranging from 1 week to 3 months....

Finally, I would really appreciate consumer input regarding sources. I notice that there are a lot of reps on this forum for various companies....who to trust? How do I know that I'll be getting what I ordered...a high quality product??? I am currently trying to decide between purchasepeptides.com and labpe.com. I am however loathe to give my money to any company that doesn't have contact information clearly posted. The first time I did that was with a company called bulkpeptides.com....and I still want to do horrible things to them.

Again, sorry if I'm beating a dead horse with questions answered elsewhere. Thank you!


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 1, 2012)

Dankphu said:


> First of all, I want to apologize because I'm sure my questions have probably been answered already in other threads somewhere but I promise that I DID look around for a while trying to find the answers to these before I decided to post. My questions are mostly related to CJC 1295 w/o DAC and GHRP-6 . I've found answers to some of these but some of the answers I've found differ greatly and I would like to hear from knowledgeable people with first hand experience.
> 
> After receiving GHRP-6 or CJC-1295 in the powdered form (I'm not sure what the proper term is for this state ie: before reconstitution) how long can I keep them in my freezer before reconstituting for use?


The storage information in this article is applicable to all of the following peptides as they are manufactured by the same process (lyophilization): GHRP Peptides, CJC-1295 Peptides, HGH Frag 176-191 and IGF-1 Peptides.
*
Storage Environment*

Both mixed and unmixed vials should be stored in sealed plastic satchels or containers and kept away from food in the refrigerator to prevent any risk of cross-contamination.
*
Freezing Vials*

Freezing vials is permitted for unmixed vials only (i.e. vials still in powder form and not reconstituted with water), however, they should only ever be frozen and thawed out again once as repeated freeze/thaw cycles can damage the peptide chain. Since vials remain stable in the refrigerator for 12 months (1 year), freezing vials should be reserved for situations where you plan on storing unmixed vials for more than 12 months.
*
Pre-Loading Syringes*

Pre-loading syringes and storing them in the refrigerator or freezer will not compromise the quality, so in that sense they are fine to use. However, if a syringe is pre-loaded and frozen, there is a risk that it may come out of solution into particles. When thawed out the peptide may not return into solution and possibly cause irritation or damage at the injection site.
*
Storage Times *

The recommended storage/expiry times for all injectable peptides as advised by the manufacturer are as follows:

*Room temperature* (up to 45 degrees Celsius) 
Mixed vials - <48 hours 
Unmixed vials - 60 days

*Refrigerator temperature* (2-8 degrees Celsius) 
Mixed vials - 2 months
Unmixed vials - 12 months (1 year) 

*Freezer temperature* (-20 degrees Celsius) 
Mixed vials - Should not be frozen
Unmixed vials - 24 months (2 years) 

Any vials you have which are stored outside of these times/temperatures are still safe to use, they will not cause you any harm. The only thing to keep in mind is that they may have begun to degrade and will not be 100% as effective as a new and unexpired vial, so your results may not be as good. However this is only a general guideline; many have found that even "expired" vials, or vials not stored at cooled temperatures are still fully effective.



Dankphu said:


> I have heard that bacteriostatic sodium chloride is better for reconstitution than simple bacteriostatic water as it extends the shelf life of the solution a bit. Any truth to this?


*Acceptable Mixing Solutions: *bacteriostatic water, sterile water, saline 0.9% nacl, acetic acid
*Recommended: *According to the manufacturer, all of the above solutions are equally as effective at keeping freeze-dried peptides stable at refrigerator temperature (2-8 deg Celsius) for at least 2 months.



Dankphu said:


> I have purchased GHRP-6 from 2 different sellers in the past (one of which was terrible in many ways). I have noticed that when I reconstitute either MT2 or CJC 1295, the powder dissolves completely immediately, however when I added the BW to the GHRP-6 from either source, the resultant solution was not completely clear immediately. My question: is this normal? Is there a period that I should be waiting after reconstituting this peptide to allow it to dissolve completely? Or did I just get bunk products?


Usually the powder will dissolve quickly, if it does not, gently roll the vial in between your fingers (do not shake the vial vigorously). If it still does not dissolve, simply add another 1ml or 2ml of water and leave the vial overnight in the refrigerator. If you do have to add more water, remember to then double or tripping your product dosage.



Dankphu said:


> Most sources say no more than 100mcg of either of these peps at a time (at least 3x/day) due to saturation levels, however several posts I've seen from users state that negligible results were seen at these dosing levels and that 150-200 of CJC and 200-250 of GHRP-6 would be far more beneficial. Thoughts?


 I have personally ran Cjc and Ipam at 100mcg 3x/day and at 350mcg 3x/day. I did not notice any greatly increased results with the increase of doseage. 




Dankphu said:


> If dosing at 100mcg each, 3x/day, how long should it take to start noticing any results? I have read of times ranging from 1 week to 3 months....


 I noticed a different feeling almost immediately. Physical results came at about the 3 week mark. Slow and steady.



Dankphu said:


> Finally, I would really appreciate consumer input regarding sources. I notice that there are a lot of reps on this forum for various companies....who to trust? How do I know that I'll be getting what I ordered...a high quality product??? I am currently trying to decide between purchasepeptides.com and labpe.com. I am however loathe to give my money to any company that doesn't have contact information clearly posted. The first time I did that was with a company called bulkpeptides.com....and I still want to do horrible things to them.


 Purchase peptides wins my vote hands down. They are the only Peptide company I have ever dealt with, and I dont plan on changing. They have great prices, communication, products and fast shipping. 
 I've even gone out of my way to put there Exemestane to the test. Here's the labs:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...e-purchase-peptides-aromasin-lab-results.html
 I have also logged my experience with there peptides, on and off cycle. They can be found here : 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...1295-mini-log-purchase-peptides-products.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-cjc-mod-grf-ipam-lr3-mgf-exemestane-log.html



Dankphu said:


> Again, sorry if I'm beating a dead horse with questions answered elsewhere. Thank you!


Hope I helped!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 1, 2012)

Peptides solubility varies depending mostly on their primary sequence. those with multiple hydrophobic amino acid residues, may not readily dissolve.  With GHRP2 & 6 it could take 24-48 hours before the peptide is fully dissolved. 
If you are purchasing peptides with fillers then that to could cause an issue. 

I have purchased GHRP-6 from 2 different sellers in the past (one of  which was terrible in many ways). I have noticed that when I  reconstitute either MT2 or CJC 1295, the powder dissolves completely  immediately, however when I added the BW to the GHRP-6 from either  source, the resultant solution was not completely clear immediately. My  question: is this normal? Is there a period that I should be waiting  after reconstituting this peptide to allow it to dissolve completely?


----------



## chemical (Aug 1, 2012)

No need to apologize, this is what the forums are for: questions.  We just want people to try and find the answers first and it seems you have done that.  That is the right way.

     Now, about the sterile solutions.  I have always used bacteriostatic water. (0.9% Benzyl Alcohol).  This is great for most peptides, but when you get into the IGF's like DES and LR3 you really need to switch to Acetic Acid solution.  Crack has a great write up on this.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/168065-igf-lr3-home-made-acetic-acid.html  GHRP-2, GHRP-6, and CJC-1295 is perfectly fine in Bacteriostatic Water.  Amazon has good prices on them.  

     You want to have separated dosings to prevent gh bleed, which is just a constant gh surge which is no good.  That is why cjc is called no dac (drug affinity complex).  The DAC was too long acting and caused this constant gh bleed.  NO GOOD.  CJC-1295 has a perfect half life for healthy GH levels.  In my humble opinion dosing 250 of ghrp's would be a waste.  You want to get to that 3 week period.  And in my experience more does not get you there faster.  When you start to get really vivid dreams like you are really there, you are getting close.  Now, if I had bought a peptide that didn't dissolve the way that all of mine seem to, I would not be happy.  But keep in mind I get mine from the same place.  Purchase Peptides has always done me right.  I always get my stuff in about two days, which is pretty awesome.  I have bought from other companies and bought the 25$ shipping and they chose the slowest possible mail.  I Think is was delivered on a horse.  But PP has always answered every one of my stupid questions.  There prices are the best.  It is hard to know who to trust with all the companies out there, but just read the reviews on different companies.  I know that you will end up separating the real from the fake.  They are the best.  It just makes me mad when I seen people buying from companies that are truly ripping people off by severely overcharging them.  Good Luck.


----------



## ak1951 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey bro...you think you have beginner problems! I had never heard of peptides and all the alphabet soup posts I don't understand. I tried to find a sticky that explains all the abbreviations 
but no luck so far. I did figure out PWO  Guess I will just keep reading for a few weeks.


----------



## chemical (Aug 4, 2012)

Ya, that's the best thing to do, just keep reading.  read up on the differences between GHRP and GHRH.  IGF's like IGF-DES and IGF-LR3 are not in this bunch.  Listed link helped me a lot to differentiate.  Understanding GHRP + GHRH Peptides: An Introduction - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums


----------



## njc (Aug 5, 2012)

Dont freeze peptides in their lypholized state unless you are vacuum sealing them for long term storage ie=multiple years.  Repeated freeze thaw cycles degrade peptides rather quickly.  As soon as they arrive you can store them in your refridgerator and they will be good for a long time.  Allow the vial to reach room temperature before reconstitution.


----------



## Dreammaker (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi am new to the forum  am not that experienced with peptides.. i have read quite a lot and run Ghpr2 last yeaf for 4 months. Though am quite sure my source was not that good and the product was not 100% real! 
Anyway i got a blend of cjc and ghpr2 now from abbiotec. I reconstituted the poweder on a friends house and took it back home with the car in a special box which would keep it cold. I also got a Bpc-157 and thymosin beta 4 which i reconstituted home and the solution is crystal clear. Though i noticed that the solution of Cjc and Ghpr2 is misty and not crystal clear. Does this mean that the peptide is damaged in any way from transfer or any other reason?

Thanks in advance


----------

